# KO Build Your Own Saddle



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

nucks93 said:


> Hey guys! I've been hearing a ton of great reviews about the ko build your own saddles, but I'd like to see what some of them look like before taking a chance and purchasing one.
> 
> Anyone out there have any pics of their customized KO saddle?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 KO's site selection is for customizing your own saddle, they actually build it....

You would not want to physically build/assemble your own saddle . :wink:


.


----------



## nucks93 (Dec 7, 2011)

SouthernTrails said:


> KO's site selection is for customizing your own saddle, they actually build it....
> 
> You would not want to physically build/assemble your own saddle . :wink:
> 
> ...



LOL. True. That would be one scary saddle. I'm just nervous because I don't know what any of the different options look like, so I'd like to see some peoples saddles who actually went through customizing it, and see whT some of the options look like.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

You need to be settled in what the saddle's main purpose will be. If riding in the mountains you'd want a higher cantle and forks to help you remain in the saddle on steep trails. Would you be roping? If so you want forks with a smooth shoulder so the rope doesn't get caught underneath. Your best bet is to look at saddles by various custom saddlemakers and see what they offer and for what purpose. As a young adult I had a roper which I used for gaming as well or trail riding.


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

I don't own a KO Trading Co saddle, but I did look at them when I was saddle shopping - they are decent quality for the price. Being a small, lesser-known shop, the resale value won't be there down the road if you decide to sell, but it would make a custom saddle affordable.

I sat in a few different models of KO roughout trainers and reining saddles. They were perfectly nice but just didn't match my personal preferences (I prefer a bit fancier tooling & silver, and padded seats with a narrow twist - nothing against KO, just not what they specialize in.) I'd say as far as fit, they felt comparable to the Billy Cook reiners/trainers I have ridden in/sat on.


----------

